# 2 year old female available in El Segundo CA



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

I was just at the Pet Wash today where I get my healthy Addiction raw dehyrated food...and on the window was a photo of a havanese for adoption through a private rescue. I asked the gal at the reception and she told me this was the sweetest dog she had ever met. She had groomed her.

Evidently, she is at a private rescue that only takes a dog or two at a time until she can place them. This dog was bred two times and then given to a shelter. For information about her, please contact:
[email protected]

The gal at the pet wash says if she doesn't place her in a month, she is going to take her because she is the softest and sweetest dog she has ever met.

Just a few months ago, another rescue brought in a havanese so matted that they had to work very hard not to hurt her cutting off her one huge body mat. Seems that they are getting popular.

There was also an adorable malti-poo puppy for rescue on the window. If anyone is interested, I can call the Dog Wash and get the information.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Judith???


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Southern Cal...this little girl needs a home...*

This is from a local rescue, not HRI...

Great! Thank you so much! Here is her picture for you to post.

Some information. Well she is not potty trained, but she is the sweetest dog you will ever meet. She loves to be with people and gets along great with other dogs and cats as well. She is up to date on all of her shots and has had a de-wormer. She is also spayed. She's from a puppy mill in Oklahoma. I rescued her from an auction. You can put my website up on the forum as well: web.mac.com/rachaelsrescue so people can familiarize themselves with my rescue. I am a 501(c)(3) so part of the adoption donation is tax deductable.

She's really a great dog, but will need a patient family who is willing to house train her. Possibly a family with a yard who can let her out a few times a day.

I am new as of January, but I have had a lot of success in placing dogs. I don't do it full time, but I have placed about 10 dogs so far. I have rescued from local shelters, but my main mission is to go to puppy mill auctions and get the dogs that look like they are in desparate need of help. Sometimes I buy them, and sometimes, the people at the auction will give them to me if they are unwanted by the end. It just depends on the situation. As I get to know the auctioneers more, I hope to not have to buy dogs anymore - it just doesn't feel right - I hope to eventually just get all of the unwanted dogs at the end of the auction that they are going to kill. But you have to form a relationship with the auctioneers first, and I'm working on that.

Feel free to ask more questions!

Best, 
Rachael-- 
http://web.mac.com/rachaelsrescue

"Never doubt that a small, group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has."
- Margaret Mead


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cutie!! I sure hope someone can give her a loving home...she looks adorable.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I know someone wants a second havanese in LA area!*

Isn't she a little sweetheart. I do hope some of the Forum members who met in Southern California have a place in their home and heart for her. Or if not, know someone who does...

Please let your friends know!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- she may want to work with HALO who also purchases dogs at auction.

Just a thought,
Amanda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*more about Rachel and her rescue*

I went to Rachel's website, it turns out she found out that her own havanese was a mill dog...so she is now rescuing a few mill dogs on her own and finding them homes.

Lulu was not a local dog as I was told by the Pet Wash, but a dog from a mill. Check out her website, she has great intentions.

I wish that we could close those mills down...where is Oprah on this subject after her initial show.


----------

